# TRIFECTA: 1.4L Turbo Throttle Body Comparison LE2 to LUJ/LUV



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Working with the SENT technology on our product. Not sure what micro GM uses, but we are using a Tricore 237LP micro and it supports the SENT protocol. It doesn't have 3 cores as the name suggests, it is just a single core. Since our product isn't as nearly complex as an engine controller, we got a lower end Infineon micro. We also wanted to migrate away from the 16 bit micros, because technology is out growing them and 32 bits micros are becoming less expensive.
We shouldn't even be using a Tricore, we should be using a Power PC core, but our customer DRE misinterpreted a requirement and stated that we needed to support CAN FD. During one of our first post development Q&A meetings with our customer, the CAN experts in the room ask why we had questions about CAN FD when we are designated to be compliant to the CAN 2.0 HS bus. Our team had spend two years developing the global platform base software for the Power PC only to start over and then realize that we didn't need to. The positive is I finally get to work different architecture micro, worked with Power PC and s12x my entire career. Learning something new.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 30, 2016)

Does anyone Bore out the throttle body and put a larger throttle plate in them?


----------

